# Ex-N.O. cop is arrested in truck said stolen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Houston traffic stop nabs officer who left in storm.*

By Bob Ussery
*Staff writer* 
A former New Orleans police officer who authorities say left his post during the Hurricane Katrina aftermath was booked with unauthorized use of a truck after Houston police stopped the man for speeding Saturday.

After being pulled over on a busy Houston freeway, Willie Earl Bickham, 36, showed identification and told police he was a member of the New Orleans Police Department.










Houston police noticed the black 2005 Chevrolet pickup truck, which was marked with the Sewell dealership's name, did not have license plates. Police were also suspicious of the registration information provided by Bickham. When police consulted computerized records, they learned the truck was listed stolen after Katrina.

Houston Police Department spokesman Sgt. Nate McDuell said Bickham was cooperative, but said he was a New Orleans police officer. McDuell said police learned from New Orleans police that Bickham resigned in the first week after the storm to avoid being fired for abandoning his post.

McDuell said Bickham was booked with unauthorized use of a motor vehicle and with impersonating a police officer.

He said Bickham had a gun and a police identification document that may have been issued by New Orleans police. Bickham was not booked in connection with the gun and police identification pending action by New Orleans police.

The New Orleans Police Department couldn't be reached for comment, but McDuell said New Orleans police are helping Houston authorities investigate the case.

"We understood Bickham had no legal standing with the department at all," McDuell said. "We understood he resigned in lieu of termination."

The investigation into how Bickham got the truck is continuing, McDuell said.

Last month, reports surfaced that the Louisiana attorney general's office was investigating the alleged theft of about 200 cars from Sewell Cadillac Chevrolet, possibly by NOPD officers. Acting New Orleans Police Superintendent Warren Riley revealed his own internal investigations.

The dealership has reported the cars stolen included 88 new Cadillacs and Chevrolets, 40 used cars, 52 customers' cars and a restored 1970 El Camino and 1966 Impala. The loss on new cars was estimated at more than $4 million.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

Another disgrace to the shield. When the going got tough he jumped ship and left in a stolen M/V, real nice.


----------



## thelastsamurai (Jun 10, 2005)

Hmmm.. wondering how did he end up without being pulled for no plates until hitting Texas.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

RPD931 said:


> Another disgrace to the shield. When the going got tough he jumped ship and left in a stolen M/V, real nice.


HI,

FIRST OF ALL, EVERYONE THAT WANT TO VOICE THEIR SORRY OPINIONS WAS NOT EVEN THERE,WAS NOT IN THE WATER ,DID NOT SEE THE WATER FOR THEMSELVES,DID NOT HAVE TO WORRY IF THEIR LOVEDONES WERE DEAD OR ALIVE ,HOW CAN SOME PEOPLE JUDGE SOMEONE BY THE MEDIA. I FEEL AS THOUGH THAT IT IS A VERY SMALL MINDED PERSON TO DO SO AND I HAVE THE VERY LEAST RESPECT FOR ANYONE WHO CHOSE TO DO SO .EVERYONE IS JUDGING THIS MAN THROUGH 3RD PERSON. BUT WHAT THE MEDIA FAILED TO REVEALED TO THEIR TRUSTY VIEWERS IS THAT THE OFFICER WAS THERE BEFORE, DURING AND 3 DAYS AFTER .BEFORE COMMUNICATION WAS LOST HE HAD TO LISTEN A VOICMAIL OF HIS BROTHER STATING " SEND A HELICOPTER ! WERE ON THE SECOND FLOOR AND THE WATER IS STILL TO OUR KNEES AND WERE GOING ON THE ROOF!" AND AT THE SAME TIME HAVE TO LISTEN TO HIS TWO NIECES SCREAMING AND CRYING IN THE BACKGROUND AND NOT DO ANYTHING BECAUSE HE WAS (KEYWORD)* AT WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *SO THE NEXT TIME IT FLASHES ACROSSES THE SCREEN THINK ABOUT TWO LITTLE GIRLS 2 & 5 YRS OLD AND A 76 YRS OLD ELDERLY LADY THAT IS NOW DEAD.SO IS IT A DISGRACE TO LOVE YOUR FAMILY AND THE OFFICERS THAT WERE TOTALLY DEDICATED GOT FIRED ANYWAY AND THE OTHER ONES COMMITED SUICIDE.THINK ABOUT THAT, PLEASE TAKE PEOPLE CHARACTER IN CONSIDERATION.

THANK YOU,
DISGUSTED


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

His character

He stole a truck, impersonated an officer (he resigned so he wouldn't be fired), and was using what was a fake ID and lied to cover up a crime.

That's his character....


----------



## dh18 (Mar 4, 2003)

My grandmother died this week, i still went to work during the blizzard. Do i get steal a car too?


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> His character
> 
> He stole a truck, impersonated an officer (he resigned so he wouldn't be fired), and was using what was a fake ID and lied to cover up a crime.
> 
> That's his character....


HI,

IT SEEMS LIKE "*HE" *IS SOME PEOPLE FAVORITE WORD ,IF YOU WANT TO JUDGE SO MUCH , JUDGE EVERYONE WHO TOOK THEM. HE DID NOT STEAL THE TRUCK, OTHER OFFICERS ALONG WITH HIM WERE TOLD TO USE THEM ,BECAUSE THE CRUISERS WENT UNDERWATER.

SO SIR OR MADAM,
YOU SAY ALL THAT ABOUT A STOLEN TRUCK ANDIMPERSONATING AN OFFICER ,ETC... AND STILL DONT HAVE A QUATER OF SYMPATHY FOR CHILDREN AND THE ELDERLY,
TALK ABOUT LEARNING A LESSON??? OK


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

dh18 said:


> My grandmother died this week, i still went to work during the blizzard. Do i get steal a car too?


DID YOU HAVE A CAR TO GET THE FUNERAL ? IF YOU SAID YES ( CASE CLOSED)
I STILL SEND MY CONDOLENCES


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

If that were true, then
1. He would have given it back after he quit (to avoid being fired).
2. It would never have been reported stolen.
3. No criminal charges would have been filed.
Basically this POS left his post, stole a car, and kept it...well after he was no longer a cop.

Any cop or person with half a brain would have secured his family PRIOR to the STORM, then did his job. Notice not all the police down in NO have been arrested for stealing cars and driving to TX...and not all have quit due to the threat of being fired...and not all have used expired ID and pretended they were still on the job...only the shitbird ones have.

I have sympathy for children and the elderly but I have none for a "criminal cop".

There endeth the lesson. 


DISGUSTED said:


> HI,
> 
> IT SEEMS LIKE "*HE" *IS SOME PEOPLE FAVORITE WORD ,IF YOU WANT TO JUDGE SO MUCH , JUDGE EVERYONE WHO TOOK THEM. HE DID NOT STEAL THE TRUCK, OTHER OFFICERS ALONG WITH HIM WERE TOLD TO USE THEM ,BECAUSE THE CRUISERS WENT UNDERWATER.
> 
> ...


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> If that were true, then
> 1. He would have given it back after he quit (to avoid being fired).
> 2. It would never have been reported stolen.
> 3. No criminal charges would have been filed.
> ...


HI,

FOR YOUR INFORMATION, JUST LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT! THERE WERE 3 OFFICERS ARRESTED IN THE PROCESS OF RETURNING THE CARS , SO PLEASE TALK ABOUT WHAT YOU KNOW FIRST.IT DID NOT MAKE IT ON THE NEWS BECAUSE THE CHIEFS WERE REASSIGNED!AND WHO SAID HE DID NOT TRY TO AND PROVIDED THEM.YOU CAN LEAD A HORSE TO WATER BUT YOU CANT MAKE HIM DRINK.SO KNOW YOUR FACTS SWEETY.BESIDES I THINK SOME PEOPLE COULD HAVE DONE WORSE (HINT HINT)

THANK YOU


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

DISGUSTED said:


> HI,
> 
> FOR YOUR INFORMATION, JUST LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT! THERE WERE 3 OFFICERS ARRESTED IN THE PROCESS OF RETURNING THE CARS , SO PLEASE TALK ABOUT WHAT YOU KNOW FIRST.IT DID NOT MAKE IT ON THE NEWS BECAUSE THE CHIEFS WERE REASSIGNED!AND WHO SAID HE DID NOT TRY TO AND PROVIDED THEM.YOU CAN LEAD A HORSE TO WATER BUT YOU CANT MAKE HIM DRINK.SO KNOW YOUR FACTS SWEETY.BESIDES I THINK SOME PEOPLE COULD HAVE DONE WORSE (HINT HINT)
> 
> THANK YOU


Reading your posts is causing me great pain. Caps Lock please hit it before you post again. Also please tell me the English is a second language.
I don't think anyone could have done worse. Katrina was a worst case scenario that happened in the worst possible location to a group least equipped to deal with it.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Yes I'm sure he was returning the car in TX and lying about his status as a police officer because he was an honest guy. I'm sure that his character was proven when he was thisclose to being fired for leaving his post so much so he had to quit.

The facts are he quit so he wasn't fired for leaving his post, he was arrested for driving a STOLEN car via speeding stop. 

Like I said, not all the police in NO ended up in his same position, not all of them quit so they wouldn't be fired for leaving their post. Not all of them were arrested for taking cars and then not being police and still driving them around.

I am sure with you ability to justify this shitbirds conduct you could certainly do a lot worse. I just can't belive anyone could really be as stupid as you are playing up, so I'm guessing this is a troll and I fell for it.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

Are you sure this isn't Willie himself posting this? Sound like another background check gone wrong.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

DISGUSTED said:


> HI,
> 
> FOR YOUR INFORMATION, JUST LIKE I SAID BEFORE YOU DONT KNOW WHAT YOUR TALKING ABOUT! THERE WERE 3 OFFICERS ARRESTED IN THE PROCESS OF RETURNING THE CARS , SO PLEASE TALK ABOUT WHAT YOU KNOW FIRST.IT DID NOT MAKE IT ON THE NEWS BECAUSE THE CHIEFS WERE REASSIGNED!AND WHO SAID HE DID NOT TRY TO AND PROVIDED THEM.YOU CAN LEAD A HORSE TO WATER BUT YOU CANT MAKE HIM DRINK.SO KNOW YOUR FACTS SWEETY.BESIDES I THINK SOME PEOPLE COULD HAVE DONE WORSE (HINT HINT)
> 
> THANK YOU


He was a dumb ass that got caught speeding back to duty in NO no doubt. STFU !!!!!


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

topcop14 said:


> Reading your posts is causing me great pain. Caps Lock please hit it before you post again. Also please tell me the English is a second language.
> I don't think anyone could have done worse. Katrina was a worst case scenario that happened in the worst possible location to a group least equipped to deal with it.


I guess it would be easier said than done ,and please do not reply to me again. And if your wondering if English is my second language , I have a B.S. and a master's in Engineering and Physics. And making more than a cop would ever make.

SMOOCHES!


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> He was a dumb ass that got caught speeding back to duty in NO no doubt. STFU !!!!!


WHY BE SO HOSTILE SWEETY, ANGRY? BECAUSE YOU STILL TALKING OUT THE SIDE OF YOUR ASS? AND NO THIS IS NOT WILLIE WE WENT TO SCHOOL AND CHURCH TOGETHER SINCE EVERYONE WANTS TO KNOW.

SMOOCHES !!


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> He was a dumb ass that got caught speeding back to duty in NO no doubt. STFU !!!!!


OOOOH! VERY PROFESSIONAL.HONESTLY, I DONT THINK YOU WOULD HAVE SURVIVED THE HURRICANE, BECAUSE YOUR PROBABLY USE TO HANDLING CASES WHEN SOMEONE SHORT CHANGE THE CLERK AT THE FEED STORE OR RESCUE AN OLD LADY'S CAT THE TREE, SO YOU STFU!


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> If that were true, then
> 1. He would have given it back after he quit (to avoid being fired).
> 2. It would never have been reported stolen.
> 3. No criminal charges would have been filed.
> ...


YOU WOULD HAVE NEVER SURVIVED THE HURRICANE.I AM SO HAPPY YOU WERE NOT ON DUTY TO SAVE LIVES.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> He was a dumb ass that got caught speeding back to duty in NO no doubt. STFU !!!!!


*ROOKIE!!*


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

DISGUSTED said:


> I guess it would be easier said than done ,and please do not reply to me again. And if your wondering if English is my second language , I have a B.S. and a master's in Engineering and Physics. And making more than a cop would ever make.
> 
> SMOOCHES!


I see you still have not figure out that one does not just type in capital letters. I would have expected more proper english from someone with a graduate degree, Oh well . While I am sure that you make more than a NOPD cop, I am a cop in Massachusetts. Hell the illegal Brazilians at Donkin Donuts make more then NOPD Cops. (no wounder they are the most corrupt in the nation)
Have you any idea how much money cops in Massachusetts make? 
Why don't you go back to the rock you crawled out from.:flipoff:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

I've survived worse and never cut and run like a coward or stole anything in the process.



DISGUSTED said:


> YOU WOULD HAVE NEVER SURVIVED THE HURRICANE.I AM SO HAPPY YOU WERE NOT ON DUTY TO SAVE LIVES.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

topcop14 said:


> I see you still have not figure out that one does not just type in capital letters. I would have expected more proper english from someone with a graduate degree, Oh well . While I am sure that you make more than a NOPD cop, I am a cop in Massachusetts. Hell the illegal Brazilians at Donkin Donuts make more then NOPD Cops. (no wounder they are the most corrupt in the nation)
> Have you any idea how much money cops in Massachusetts make?
> Why don't you go back to the rock you crawled out from.:flipoff:


FIRST OF ALL WHEN YOUR TYPING IN TEXT, YOU WRITE HOW THE HELL YOU WANT TO WRITE, YOU ASS. BEFORE YOUR DUMB ASS CRAWL FROM UNDER YOUR ROCK, LEARN HOW TO SPELL THE WORD ( WONDER ). SECOND, WHO GIVES A FLYING F_K HOW MUCH A MASS. COP , THEY STILL ARE NOT THE S_T. THIS YEAR ON MY INCOME TAX I CLEARED $86,5**.00 LAST YEAR AND I AM ONLY 31YRS OLD WITH NO CHILDREN, I LOVE THE COMPANY I WORK FOR (ABIQUA ENGINEERING, INC. AS AN ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEER WHERE I CREATE 2D AND 3D GRAPHICS).

SO, SIT AND ROTATE ON THE TWO BIRDS YOU GAVE ME!:BNANA:


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

SOT_II said:


> I've survived worse and never cut and run like a coward or stole anything in the process.


BULLS_T, THERE WAS NOTHING WORSE THAN KATRINA, IT WAS WORST DISASTER EVER SAVE IT FOR THE BIRDS! AND IF YOU WERE THERE ALL YOU WOULD SEE IS THE BACK OF YOUR HEAD GETTING SMALLER AND SMALLER , RUNNING.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

topcop14 said:


> I see you still have not figure out that one does not just type in capital letters. I would have expected more proper english from someone with a graduate degree, Oh well . While I am sure that you make more than a NOPD cop, I am a cop in Massachusetts. Hell the illegal Brazilians at Donkin Donuts make more then NOPD Cops. (no wounder they are the most corrupt in the nation)
> Have you any idea how much money cops in Massachusetts make?
> Why don't you go back to the rock you crawled out from.:flipoff:


I WAS READING YOUR LATEST TOPIC DISCUSSIONS AND SAW WHAT YOU AND THE KIND OF MUTHA F_KAS YOU DEAL WITH,THE THINGS YOU AND YOUR PEERS QUOTED WERE VERY PREDJUDICE AND PURE IGNORANCE, AND IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT I'M TALKING ABOUT, THE TOPIC ABOUT "THE BLACK MUSIC AWARDS" HOW YOU AND YOUR FRIENDS CALLED BLACK PEOPLE ANIMALS, BLACK PEOPLE EAT FRIED CHICKEN AND COLLARD GREENS, ETC... NOW I SEE THE REASON YOU HAVE SO MUCH HATRED AGAINST THE MAN...YOU SICK S.O.B. FOR AS IM CONCERNED YOU CAN GO TO HELL! I BET YOU POPPED SOME POPCORN FOR THE RODNEY KING BEATING FOOTAGE..THINGS THAT MAKE YOU GO HMMMMMMM:-k


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Who brags about making waaaaay more money than a police officer, and then tries to prove it by saying they're 31 and made $86.5k? Yeah awesome! I bet there are guys on this board that can blow that number out of the water... I did, and I'm 6 years younger than you and not in law enforcement... You had it coming...

This guy obviously has *NO IDEA* how much police officers and state troopers make...

I think he also forgets to realize that some of the members of this board have seen live combat, in wars and in foreign countries, and HAVE survived worse than a natural disaster... I have a feeling our flame-thrower/minigun/AK-47 posting connoisseur from western mass can attest to that...

Where's Wolfman to rip this guy's grammar to shreds? Working a detail for $37 an hour? Or maybe he's getting some sleep before the 11-7 shift so that he can be awake and working at full capacity to stop the DUI that was driving down the next street over from your car, that inevitably would have crashed into you head on until he stopped them. Oh well... I'll have to do it.



> BEFORE YOUR DUMB ASS CRAWL FROM UNDER YOUR ROCK


You're ridiculing people for spelling... all the while with your Master's degree that you make soooooo much money with (HA) you cannot take the time to proofread your posts. Here's an idea... settle the F*ck down, and understand that the people on this board take their jobs seriously, and get disgusted themselves when they see a brother of the badge get arrested for driving a stolen vehicle. Katrina ended how many month ago? Yet this former NOPD member is STILL driving a stolen vehicle? I'm all for desperate measures in desperate times, but driving a stolen vehicle MONTHS after Katrina ended, is absurd.

And you're wrong... Massachusetts cops *ARE* the shit...
End rant/flame...


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Who brags about making waaaaay more money than a police officer, and then tries to prove it by saying they're 31 and made $86.5k? Yeah awesome! I bet there are guys on this board that can blow that number out of the water... I did, and I'm 6 years younger than you and not in law enforcement... You had it coming...
> 
> This guy obviously has *NO IDEA* how much police officers and state troopers make...
> 
> ...


OK, IF THEY ARE THE S_T; YOU ARE STILL NOT YOU ASS!
AND YOU MAKE SO MUCH MONEY BUY YOURSELF A LIFE!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hey bud... the next time you get pulled over by the police... jump out of your car real quick. Ignore all the commands the police officer gives you, and start walking towards their cruiser. Make sure you have your hands behind your back, or in your pockets, or else the joke won't work!! Make sure you keep ignoring everything the police officer says, okay? Now when you get close enough, pull out a black hairdryer, point it at them, and say "Fooled you!" 

At this point you're just getting irate over nothing and insulting people. Everyone is entitled to their comments and opinions, and you just like to sling mud. Someone lock this thread up, or boot this dude...


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Who brags about making waaaaay more money than a police officer, and then tries to prove it by saying they're 31 and made $86.5k? Yeah awesome! I bet there are guys on this board that can blow that number out of the water... I did, and I'm 6 years younger than you and not in law enforcement... You had it coming...
> 
> This guy obviously has *NO IDEA* how much police officers and state troopers make...
> 
> ...


WELL, WHILE YOU HATING ON A BROTHER, THE FEDS DROP THE TRUCK CHARGES 2 WEEKS AGO!SO I GUESS THE FEDS DONT FEEL THE SAME AS YOU DO. SO *BROTHA *DWELL ON YOUR MISERY


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Hey bud... the next time you get pulled over by the police... jump out of your car real quick. Ignore all the commands the police officer gives you, and start walking towards their cruiser. Make sure you have your hands behind your back, or in your pockets, or else the joke won't work!! Make sure you keep ignoring everything the police officer says, okay? Now when you get close enough, pull out a black hairdryer, point it at them, and say "Fooled you!"
> 
> At this point you're just getting irate over nothing and insulting people. Everyone is entitled to their comments and opinions, and you just like to sling mud. Someone lock this thread up, or boot this dude...


FIRST OF ALL BUD,

I AM A FEMALE, AND YOUR JOKE WAS AS LAME AS YOUR DUMB ASS!


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Mods I think its time to lock and unload disgruntled


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

DISGUSTED said:


> FIRST OF ALL WHEN YOUR TYPING IN TEXT, YOU WRITE HOW THE HELL YOU WANT TO WRITE, YOU ASS. BEFORE YOUR DUMB ASS CRAWL FROM UNDER YOUR ROCK, LEARN HOW TO SPELL THE WORD ( WONDER ). SECOND, WHO GIVES A FLYING F_K HOW MUCH A MASS. COP , THEY STILL ARE NOT THE S_T. THIS YEAR ON MY INCOME TAX I CLEARED $86,5**.00 LAST YEAR AND I AM ONLY 31YRS OLD WITH NO CHILDREN, I LOVE THE COMPANY I WORK FOR (ABIQUA ENGINEERING, INC. AS AN ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEER WHERE I CREATE 2D AND 3D GRAPHICS).
> 
> SO, SIT AND ROTATE ON THE TWO BIRDS YOU GAVE ME!:BNANA:


From time to time I have been known to make a type O or two. But I must say your grammar takes the cake. As far as how much a cop in Massachusetts makes, you brought it up. For the record, I am also 31 and I cleared 6 figures last year but I don't create 2D or 3 D Graphics. 
Moreover, as my brother has pointed out Massachusetts cop ARE THE SHIT.:GNANA:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Your profile states your birthday as June 9th, 1978, but you say you're 31. Your posted birthday would dictate you are 27. That makes you a liar. So have fun bashing cops all you want... get mouthy with the next one you see, I'm sure they'll appreciate your opinion. 

Someone get rid of this ass-clown...


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Katrina was the worst thing ever? tell that to the 100,000+ that died in that little tsunami thing. they weren't givin a week notice to leave town.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Your profile states your birthday as June 9th, 1978, but you say you're 31. Your posted birthday would dictate you are 27. That makes you a liar. So have fun bashing cops all you want... get mouthy with the next one you see, I'm sure they'll appreciate your opinion.
> 
> NO SWEETY YOU THE F_KING CLOWN TRICK, A LADY NEVER REVEALS HER TRUE AGE, IT TOOK ASSES LIKE YOU TO REAVEAL MY AGE AND MY BIRTHDAY IS REALLY JULY 24TH
> 
> ASSWIPE


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

EOD1 said:


> Katrina was the worst thing ever? tell that to the 100,000+ that died in that little tsunami thing. they weren't givin a week notice to leave town.


IM TALKING ABOUT IN THE US AND MY SORORITY AND I HELPED WITH TSUNAMI.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

topcop14 said:


> From time to time I have been known to make a type O or two. But I must say your grammar takes the cake. As far as how much a cop in Massachusetts makes, you brought it up. For the record, I am also 31 and I cleared 6 figures last year but I don't create 2D or 3 D Graphics.
> Moreover, as my brother has pointed out Massachusetts cop ARE THE SHIT.:GNANA:


AND YOUR POINT?


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

mtc said:


> You are right, a LADY never reveals her age,,,,


TRICK? IS YOUR MAMA A LADY? AND EXCUSE ME IF SHE IS DECEASED, BUT YOU ARE A D_KHEAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Your profile states your birthday as June 9th, 1978, but you say you're 31. Your posted birthday would dictate you are 27. That makes you a liar. So have fun bashing cops all you want... get mouthy with the next one you see, I'm sure they'll appreciate your opinion.
> 
> Someone get rid of this ass-clown...


*TRICK!!!!!*


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

Shouldn't a Moderator jump in about now and close the thread and kick Ms. DISGRUNTLED 2D and 3D graphics psycho, AKA PhiBeta Loser CapsLock Biatch to the curb?

Somebody step in here & close this abortion down. Bottom line here is ex-NOPD cop is wrong, Houston cops right. On the job, you're a guest. Off the job, you're a pest. Plain & simple.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Someone needs a healthy dose of Midol and a tampon change.......:alcoholi:


TRY SUCKING ON A TAMPON YOU SICK F_K!


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> Shouldn't a Moderator jump in about now and close the thread and kick Ms. DISGRUNTLED 2D and 3D graphics psycho, AKA PhiBeta Loser CapsLock Biatch to the curb?
> 
> Somebody step in here & close this abortion down. Bottom line here is ex-NOPD cop is wrong, Houston cops right. On the job, you're a guest. Off the job, you're a pest. Plain & simple.


SINCE YOU YOU SOUND LIKE A F_KING LOSER ,YOU ARE A PERFECT IDEAL CANIDATE TO BE A PIG SUCKER NOT COCK SUCKER, BUT PIG SUCKER, YOU PIG!EVERYONE KEEP TALKING ABOUT WHAT I DO AT WORK: AT BEING AN ENVIRONMEMENTAL ENGINEER : WHY BECAUSE ITS MORE IMPORTANT THANK DUNKIN DONUTS AND BEATING PEOPLE UP UP WITH BILLY CLUBS BECAUSE THE COLOR OF THEIR SKIN AND DONT HAPPEND TO LIVE IN THE SAME TRAILOR PARK YOUR MAMAS LIVE IN.

P.S.
MAKE NOONE HAS A VIDEO CAMERA CLOSE TO YA ! GRAND WIZARD.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> Shouldn't a Moderator jump in about now and close the thread and kick Ms. DISGRUNTLED 2D and 3D graphics psycho, AKA PhiBeta Loser CapsLock Biatch to the curb?
> 
> Somebody step in here & close this abortion down. Bottom line here is ex-NOPD cop is wrong, Houston cops right. On the job, you're a guest. Off the job, you're a pest. Plain & simple.


BY THE WAY I HEARD YA MAMA WAS A BIATCH!!! HOE!


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

disgusted said:


> by The Way I Heard Ya Mama Was A Biatch!!! Hoe!


I Hope It Floods Over 30 Ft Of Water Where You Are And A Stingray And An Alligator Have A Threesome With Your Ass.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

Pvt. Cowboy said:


> Your profile states your birthday as June 9th, 1978, but you say you're 31. Your posted birthday would dictate you are 27. That makes you a liar. So have fun bashing cops all you want... get mouthy with the next one you see, I'm sure they'll appreciate your opinion.
> 
> Someone get rid of this ass-clown...


I CAN TELL YOU DONT GET NONE BECAUSE YOU SEEM TO BE SO INVOLVED IN THESE DIFFERENT TOPICS, YOU MOST LIKELY LOOK LIKE S_T SO YOU HAVE TO MAKE YOURSELF LOOK MACHO AND YOU STILL SOUND LAME AS HELL, CALL AUSTIN POWERS AND FIND YOUR MOJO,YOU TRICK!


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> Shouldn't a Moderator jump in about now and close the thread and kick Ms. DISGRUNTLED 2D and 3D graphics psycho, AKA PhiBeta Loser CapsLock Biatch to the curb?
> 
> Somebody step in here & close this abortion down. Bottom line here is ex-NOPD cop is wrong, Houston cops right. On the job, you're a guest. Off the job, you're a pest. Plain & simple.


YOUR JEALOUS BECAUSE THE MOST SUPERIOR POSITION WHERE YOU LIVE IS BEING A POLICE OFFICER,TRY ONE ONE OF YOUR COUNTRY ASS CARNIVALS: TELL ME WHAT THE YOU DUMB MUTHAF_KAS KNOW ABOUT 2D AND 3D GRAPHICS: BECAUSE I KEEP HEARING THAT ALOT FROM YOU INBREEDS. TRY JERRY SPRINGER ,BECAUSE IT SEEMS EVERYONE HERE IS DISGRUNTLED AND CONFUSED, CAUSE YOUR WIVES AND GIRLFRIENDS REFUSE TO SCREW YOU BECAUSE YOU ALL SOUND LIKE ALVIN IN THE CHIPMUNKS OUTDO YOU IN THE BOXERS, FIND YOUR MOJO PENCILD_KS.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> you sould like you have experiance in this area.........you're not to bright are you for some Troll who claimes to have a M.S. in environmental engineering? :whaasup:


ASK YA MAMA


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> you sould like you have experiance in this area.........you're not to bright are you for some Troll who claimes to have a M.S. in environmental engineering? :whaasup:


AND ITS SPELLED EXPERIENCE


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

DISGUSTED said:


> I Hope It Floods Over 30 Ft Of Water Where You Are And A Stingray And An Alligator Have A Threesome With Your Ass.


I DONT THINK THEY CARE FOR DARK MEAT


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I think you need to go back on your meds troll, you're even typing rebuttles to your own posts...LMAO, what a looser.


YA MAMA! I WOULD SAY YA DADDY TOO,BUT YOU ARE MOST LIKELY YOUR OWN DAD ,YOU INBRED.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I think you need to go back on your meds troll, you're even typing rebuttles to your own posts...LMAO, what a looser.


THATS NOT WHAT YOUR DAD SAID LAST NIGHT.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I think you need to go back on your meds troll, you're even typing rebuttles to your own posts...LMAO, what a looser.


GO JACKOFF IN YOUR CRUISER , I HEARD YOU DO IT BEST.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Is this the best you can come up with? and using 3 posts to respond to one reply, what kind of fuckin idiot are you? Just go back to your double wide troll.
> 
> Oh and as far as the inbread thing, your the one from LA with the one tooth and brother who is also your uncle and daddy.


I JUST NOTICED THAT YOU WERE A POW.I WILL NOT GO BACK AND FORTH WITH YOU BECAUSE MY DAD WAS AWARDED A POW MEDAL SO I WILL NOT DISCUSS AND BE DISRESPECTFUL , ANYTHING WITH YOU ANYMORE HAVE A GOOD LIFE.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

disgusted said:


> i Just Noticed That You Were A Pow.i Will Not Go Back And Forth With You Because My Dad Was Awarded A Pow Medal So I Will Not Discuss And Be Disrespectful , Anything With You Anymore Have A Good Life.


By The Way My Skin Color Does Not Match That Description If You Know What I Mean


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

This thread has gone WAY off topic, time for a MODERATOR to put this to bed or get back on target.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

DISGUSTED said:


> I AM ONLY 31YRS OLD WITH NO CHILDREN, I LOVE THE COMPANY I WORK FOR (ABIQUA ENGINEERING, INC. AS AN ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEER WHERE I CREATE 2D AND 3D GRAPHICS).


Hey, I went to the Abiqua Engineering website and did an employee search for a 31 year old psychotic tard bitch, and your pic popped up. Now wonder you are 31 with no children.


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

WOW, Shots Fired!!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

K9Vinny said:


> Hey, I went to the Abiqua Engineering website and did an employee search for a 31 year old psychotic tard bitch, and your pic popped up. Now wonder you are 31 with no children.


LMFAO!!!


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

K-9, quite a picture you've found of our newest winner of "Masscops Tard Of The Month Club".

Maybe this could be a moderators ruse to show us how topics go off target and the flames get started. I don't see any other logical explanation for this nonsense to keep going on as it has. I've seen threads closed because of waaaay less. It just goes to show that some moderators only close topics they find PERSONALLY offensive to them or other PD's they idoloize. :baby13:



K9Vinny said:


> Hey, I went to the Abiqua Engineering website and did an employee search for a 31 year old psychotic tard bitch, and your pic popped up. Now wonder you are 31 with no children.


----------



## Buford T (Feb 12, 2005)

Agreed, housing cop, end the foolishness.


----------



## K9Vinny (Sep 25, 2005)

HousingCop said:


> K-9, quite a picture you've found of our newest winner of "Masscops Tard Of The Month Club".
> 
> Maybe this could be a moderators ruse to show us how topics go off target and the flames get started. I don't see any other logical explanation for this nonsense to keep going on as it has. I've seen threads closed because of waaaay less. It just goes to show that some moderators only close topics they find PERSONALLY offensive to them or other PD's they idoloize. :baby13:


Yes, this topic had already gone way off target by the time I chimed in. Also, the posts by Disgruntled were so ridiculous that there is no point in continuing a serious dialog. Thus, it was time for Elvira to make an appearance. Nonsense in, nonsense out. Over and out. Captain Freedom has spoken.


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

K9Vinny said:


> Hey, I went to the Abiqua Engineering website and did an employee search for a 31 year old psychotic tard bitch, and your pic popped up. Now wonder you are 31 with no children.


DAMNNN YOUR MOM IS AN UGLY BITCH OR IS IT YOUR GRANDMA!


----------



## DISGUSTED (Feb 14, 2006)

I AM NOT GOING TO ENTERTAIN YOU BORING AND PREDJUDICE MF'S !



K9Vinny said:


> Yes, this topic had already gone way off target by the time I chimed in. Also, the posts by Disgruntled were so ridiculous that there is no point in continuing a serious dialog. Thus, it was time for Elvira to make an appearance. Nonsense in, nonsense out. Over and out. Captain Freedom has spoken.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

So I hear he's pleading out...hmmmmm


----------



## OciferpeteHPD3500 (May 27, 2005)

Wow your slow it took you a week to respond


----------

